# What does your area look like? (pic heavy)



## Weltall

I've been wanting to move for the last 10 years or so, and doing so may finally be within my grasp in the next 12 months or so.
That being said, I will miss home. Southwest New Mexico is beautiful in its own way.
So, what does home look like for all of you?
I'll start off with a few pics. All of these were taken within 20 miles of my house.

Forgive how random some of these pictures are, I'm just throwing some of them from my phone up.


----------



## Weltall

Can't forget the sunsets, flash floods, and forest fires!


----------



## Tree94

Tucson, Arizona


----------



## rburg

I like these kind of threads.


----------



## DavdH

Click on the picture
[album=medium]1412[/album][album=large]1327[/album]


----------



## farmer steve

a couple the other morning of the foothills to the appalachins. just phone pics. the appalachin trail crosses over the ridge in the second pic.


----------



## farmer steve

another from my place on top of the hill.


----------



## tylerbeach3

From top to bottom; back yard, cabin, front yard.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Mid NorCal


----------



## tylerbeach3

Top to bottom: more backyard, neighbor, pool


----------



## czar800

*
From my wood burner looking back at the house/ farm *


----------



## czar800

In the house



Back yard 

Form wood burner


----------



## cgraham1




----------



## tylerbeach3

View from the old live oak


----------



## BuckMKII

Cool pics everyone. I live on the coastal plain in SE Georgia and here are a few random photos I've taken.



20141218_071811 by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Abandoned by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Towns Bluff by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Tobacco Barn by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Ducks &amp; verbena by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## BuckMKII

More pics.



Lumber City Bridge by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Cotton Field &amp; Barn by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Center Pivot by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Old Alston Ga Post Office by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Pecan Orchard by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## BuckMKII

Abandoned store by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Altamaha Sunset by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Jekyll Island Sunset by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Deere 7200R by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Frosty Morning by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## BuckMKII

Lumber City Train Trestle by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Cotton field by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Deere in the pines by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Out To Pasture by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Wheat field by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## BuckMKII

I'm not too far from Jekyll Island, one of Georgia's barrier Islands. It can be a magical place in the early mornings as the sun rises on Driftwood beach.



Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr



Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## Sagetown

I use to be the only one who lived out here with the deer and hoot owls, but times have changed.






LiL Bantam Rhode Island Red with her clutch of Japanese White Blacktail Bantams



a new born calf


Across the range the hay is ready to be gathered.


----------



## jwade

BuckMKII said:


> I'm not too far from Jekyll Island, one of Georgia's barrier Islands. It can be a magical place in the early mornings as the sun rises on Driftwood beach.
> 
> 
> 
> Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Driftwood Beach by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


wow those are really beautiful pictures


----------



## BuckMKII

jwade said:


> wow those are really beautiful pictures



Thank you.


----------



## Woos31

These are a few from central oregon


----------



## al-k

BuckMKII Back in the 80's i lived in brunswick and have spent a lot of time on Jekyll Island and St. Simons, seeing those pics brought back many pleasant memories. Very nice work.


----------



## BuckMKII

al-k said:


> BuckMKII Back in the 80's i lived in brunswick and have spent a lot of time on Jekyll Island and St. Simons, seeing those pics brought back many pleasant memories. Very nice work.



Thank you.


----------



## Dropsix

My area!



UDH by Eric_Chenel, on Flickr


Oktoberfest Day 6 by Eric_Chenel, on Flickr


Ottawa by Eric_Chenel, on Flickr


First bonfire of the season by Eric_Chenel, on Flickr


Pakenham by Eric_Chenel, on Flickr


Udh by Eric_Chenel, on Flickr


----------



## Hoowasat

Photos from my day job ... http://nns.huntingtoningalls.com/employees/pub/photos


----------



## 1Alpha1

All very cool pictures.


----------



## Deererainman




----------



## Hoowasat

Cool, I learned something. I did not know there was a natural bridge in KY ... always thought of it only as a VA thing.


----------



## Wagnerwerks

Great thread. I wish I had more pics that didn't have a car or something in front of the view.  Here's one from driving my kids to school one morning a few seconds from my house. Sorry it's just a phone pic through my windshield.


----------



## chuckwood

Southern highlands. The Tennessee/North Carolina state line runs right along through here, pics taken on a winter day hike with my grandson on the Appalachian Trail. A few scenes from the recent movie "A Walk in the Woods" was shot in this vicinity.


----------



## Brushpile

Deererainman said:


>


Big South Fork? Pickett State Park? Love it over there.


chuckwood said:


> Southern highlands. The Tennessee/North Carolina state line runs right along through here, pics taken on a winter day hike with my grandson on the Appalachian Trail. A few scenes from the recent movie "A Walk in the Woods" was shot in this vicinity.


Great movie, watched it the other day. Been on the AT in 3 states. Mostly TN.


----------



## Deererainman

Brushpile said:


> Big South Fork? Pickett State Park? Love it over there.
> Great movie, watched it the other day. Been on the AT in 3 states. Mostly TN.


The Pinnacles in Berea, KY, Natural Bridge State Park & Red River Gorge. 

The Big South Fork area resembles it closely. Beautiful country.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Coeur D' Alene, Idaho


----------



## Logger nate

Cascade Id


----------



## Skeans

Rainier, Or my dad and his falling partner from the early 90's dropping a small old growth.







Early light mist morning of falling.




Looking into Longview, Wa and the Columbia River.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## ksvanbrunt

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 482801


Are you from cascade? I went to high school in McCall!


----------



## Logger nate

Well I am now, been here about 9 years, went to school in Kamiah.. few years ago graduated in 88. Love it here like living in the country magazine.


----------



## Logger nate

McCall area


----------



## Logger nate

ksvanbrunt said:


> Are you from cascade? I went to high school in McCall!



Upper payette, look familiar?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Beautiful


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Logger nate




----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Raining here.


----------



## Logger nate

ValleyFirewood said:


> Raining here.


Used to live in Seward, don't miss the rain.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Seward is a rainforest. We don't get rain like that normally. It should be snowing, not raining anyhow. 40* Still have a solid 2 months of winter if this was a normal year. I might have burned a cord of wood so far, normally burn 3-3.5.


----------



## Nine6Teen




----------



## tylerbeach3

Holy moly


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Big_Wood




----------



## Big_Wood




----------



## Big_Wood

lots of old growth forests where i'm from. i'm working hard at getting rid of it! lol the definition of west coast. i wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

westcoaster90 said:


>



floatplane country!!!


----------



## Big_Wood

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> floatplane country!!!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Whitegum

Bakers Hill, Western Australia



Southern Cross, Western Australia


----------



## USMC615

Awesome pics folks...you just don't see places like these in mid-Ga.

@westcoaster90...some of the best pics I've seen on-site. Beautiful country up there.


----------



## TonyK

A friend brought his drone up and took this pic of my place.


----------



## USMC615

TonyK said:


> A friend brought his drone up and took this pic of my place.
> View attachment 511977


Nice!!!...there'd be a few flags set up over the mowed area, and more golf balls than you could shake a club at, or chop up with a mower, lol. Looks like perfect 7-iron through SW area to me.


----------



## Marshy

Oswego NY Harbor






Lighthouse in the harbor.



These are the Chain Lakes in the Adirondacks NY, about an hour drive from me.



Overlooking Seneca Lake in Hector NY at a winery.



Up on my roof shoveling my ridge vent overlooking my barn and pasture.


----------



## Big_Wood

forgot all about this thread, gonna have to go back and like some stuff since it seems i forgot.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## GilksTreeFelling

most days before bout 10am looks like this



after about 11am


those are my east fields

this is facing south our stretch runs about a mile south from where this pic is taken



and this is one of the beach 2 minutes drive away


----------



## ArthurB

My place ...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Just imagine grey skys, no sun, sloppy nasty mud, everything wet and smells like dead hooker and leaves everywhere from the trees dropping their leaves.... welcome to Fall in AK.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ArthurB said:


> My place ...
> 
> View attachment 518538



down here in Texas... a white hat says it all! beautiful horse, beautiful spread.... btw, I like *them boots*, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> Just imagine grey skys, no sun, sloppy nasty mud, everything wet and smells like dead hooker and leaves everywhere from the trees dropping their leaves.... welcome to Fall in AK.



at least no mosquitos... lol


----------



## alleyyooper

My neck of the home woods woods Michigan.





















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I wish, still have the misquitos too.

Had no rain today for about 4 hours, was nice. Thought I'd have a chance to mow my lawn, it's almost a foot tall. Nope. Left work early, soon as I sit in the car, skies open and up and starts dumping. 

Thankfully only have to mow about 2.5 months cause I'm sick and tired of mowing already. Would need to do it 2x a week, but even once a week it pushing it for the time it wastes.


----------



## Hoowasat

My day job is in a steel forest ...
http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/01/51/54/40_big.jpg


----------



## rwoods

Hoowasat said:


> My day job is in a steel forest ...
> http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/01/51/54/40_big.jpg



Did you do any work on this little nuclear sub?




Named after our small town - USS Greeneville.

Ron


----------



## Hoowasat

rwoods said:


> Did you do any work on this little nuclear sub?


We built that one, but it was after I hung up my tools and became salaried. There are 32 towns in the US named Greenville, and yours is the only one with an extra "e" ... Greeneville. In fact, we had a satellite fabrication shop located in Greeneville until the mid-90s ... also had a shop in Asheville, NC. Is that an ol' FJ40 in your avatar? I had a '75 and a '78 back in the 80s.


----------



## rwoods

Part of that sub was built here by NNSB. I did some work for them over the years. First class operation. Big blow to our community when they closed.

1982 FJ40. I had a 1977 first and regretted selling it the minute I did.

Ron


----------



## Bigfir




----------



## Bigfir

From Alpine to desert in a only a couple hours, can snowmobile, flyfish and wakeboard in one day.


----------



## shamusturbo

My day job is also in a steel forest of sorts. I work weld inspection on coal fired power plants mostly in the Ohio valley (OH, PA, WV) 

#1. One of the biggest coal fired power plants in North America. Southwestern PA. Built mid 1970's on the Ohio River.
#2. Another coal fired plant in OH on the Ohio River as well. 
#3. Lowering the heaviest piece (34k#) 200' on the West side of Cleveland up against Lake Erie--April 2016. 260k# down and out and 260k# up and in. 1650 welds.
#4. My baby sister overlooking the Yough River in PA's Ohiopyle State Park after we whitewater rafted 2 weekends ago.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## axs

Dead center is my woodlot. I know, I know....crappy views.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Central Oregon.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

More Central Oregon.


----------



## benp

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> More Central Oregon.View attachment 529666
> View attachment 529667
> View attachment 529668
> View attachment 529669



LArry,


Those don't even look real. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

benp said:


> LArry,
> 
> 
> Those don't even look real. Absolutely gorgeous.



Thanks!!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## domonick

Wow those were some beautiful pictures


----------



## Old grizzly 708

North idaho view
Moose in the Harrison slough
Broken saw found near abandoned home site . old milking parlor


----------



## Shanen Mannies

The woods


----------



## Shanen Mannies

Woods


----------



## bikemike

looks like chit now. Wet, white, chilly.
but it has its moments in MN


----------



## Logger nate

Starting to look like winter


----------



## tpence2177

NE Alabama here. 70°F today and tomorrow. Definitely not Christmas weather


----------



## wood4heat

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> More Central Oregon.



I didn't know you were in central Oregon, just about my favorite place in the world!


----------



## wood4heat

How about Central Washington? I'm spending Christmas in Leavenworth. 




4159 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4160 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4161 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4162 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4163 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4164 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4165 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




4166 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Logger nate

Spent some time around Leavenworth cutting for Carson helicopters years ago neat place. Great pictures.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

wood4heat said:


> How about Central Washington? I'm spending Christmas in Leavenworth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4159 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4160 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4161 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4162 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4163 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4164 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4165 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4166 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



We were just there a week ago!


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Kiwi78

Karangahake gorge New Zealand, fished and hunted this area since I was a kid.


----------



## Kiwi78

Kiwi78 said:


> View attachment 547718
> View attachment 547716
> Karangahake gorge New Zealand, fished and hunted this area since I was a kid.


Mount Karangahake.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Kiwi78

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 550403
> View attachment 550402


Awesome pics nate, where is it? We freeze like that in the south island also


----------



## Logger nate

Kiwi78 said:


> Awesome pics nate, where is it? We freeze like that in the south island also


Thank you, it's south central Idaho, been a good winter about 3' of snow and around-20F at night.


----------



## Kiwi78

Logger nate said:


> Thank you, it's south central Idaho, been a good winter about 3' of snow and around-20F at night.





Logger nate said:


> Thank you, it's south central Idaho, been a good winter about 3' of snow and around-20F at night.


Heres some pics from Central Otago South Island where i lived for 8 years.


----------



## Logger nate

Kiwi78 said:


> View attachment 551804
> View attachment 551801
> 
> 
> Heres some pics from Central Otago South Island where i lived for 8 years.


Wow that's nice lookin country, looks similar to some areas in Alaska.


----------



## Kiwi78

Kiwi78 said:


> Heres some pics from Central Otago South Island where i lived for 8 years.





Logger nate said:


> Wow that's nice lookin country, looks similar to some areas in Alaska.[/QUOTE
> Ill try dig out a pic of the area in summer.


----------



## Kiwi78

Ill try dig out a pic or two of the place in summer.


----------



## Kiwi78

Kiwi78 said:


> Ill try dig out a pic or two of the place in summer.


----------



## Logger nate

Kiwi78 said:


> View attachment 552080
> 
> View attachment 552076
> View attachment 552077
> View attachment 552079


Dang! Nice pictures! That's beutiful


----------



## Kiwi78

Some more New Zealand



pics from West Coast South Island


----------



## Jakers

I live about 27 miles from the north Dakota border. West of me is totally flat farmland and east of me is rolling tree covered hills and lakes. 



This is the third hill on my gravel road. First one with any trees.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Whatcom County, WA. No place more beautiful than home.


----------



## schmauster

Northern California... Ukiah. Got a little snow yesterday.


----------



## Andrewpowley




----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## Marine5068

Wow! Some beautiful pics.
I'm in the southern east part of Ontario and at the bottom of the start of the Canadian Shield.
Lots of lakes, streams, rivers and woods all around.
Moose and Black Bear, Whitetail and Wild turkey, Wolves and Coyote. Bald eagle, Osprey, Blue Heron and Canada Geese. 
Musky, Walleye, Bass, Pike, Gar Pike, Salmon, Steelhead.
I feel very lucky to live here.


----------



## fwgsaw

picture I took just a couple miles from my house


----------



## madmarksolomon

Pic from my living room. Here in northeast California.


----------



## Marine5068

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 584078
> picture I took just a couple miles from my house


Looks like the Badlands of Alberta


----------



## fwgsaw

Marine5068 said:


> Looks like the Badlands of Alberta


Almost there the badlands in eastern Montana


----------



## ropensaddle

fwgsaw said:


> Almost there the badlands in eastern Montana


Looks like a place a tree man would starve


----------



## ropensaddle

My farm here


----------



## fwgsaw

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like a place a tree man would starve


15 miles south across the river there's forest


----------



## Ginger15

45 Minute drive from my house.


----------



## rarefish383

First pic is out my front door, and a peek out the rear window on my farm in West Virginia, Joe.


----------



## Richard_

Here our little piece of tranquility


----------



## Marine5068

Richard_ said:


> Here our little piece of tranquility


Nice spot.
Is that your driveway?
Lots of Conifers around you there in Oregon.
Looks like I've got the same saw as you (newer MS291)
I may have my hands on a Husky from brother-in-law
He's too old to run it now, not that he ran it much 20 years back.
It's a 70 cc saw but that's all I know.
Should I offer him $100 (if it runs)?


----------



## ropensaddle

Marine5068 said:


> Nice spot.
> Is that your driveway?
> Lots of Conifers around you there in Oregon.
> Looks like I've got the same saw as you (newer MS291)
> I may have my hands on a Husky from brother-in-law
> He's too old to run it now, not that he ran it much 20 years back.
> It's a 70 cc saw but that's all I know.
> Should I offer him $100 (if it runs)?


probably a 265 or 272 both are good saws the 272 was a beast.


----------



## bigbadbob

10 minute walk from the cabin. Looking to wards Vancouver, and the back of the cabin today.


----------



## Richard_

Marine5068 said:


> Nice spot.
> Is that your driveway?
> Lots of Conifers around you there in Oregon.
> Looks like I've got the same saw as you (newer MS291)
> I may have my hands on a Husky from brother-in-law
> He's too old to run it now, not that he ran it much 20 years back.
> It's a 70 cc saw but that's all I know.
> Should I offer him $100 (if it runs)?


Lots of fir and oak this is yesterday’s cut


----------



## grizz55chev

Back view, side view, front view in order. I ain’t going out in that stuff!


----------

